# Wheel color ??



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

Did any rally’s originally come color matched to vehicle? Plan on sandblasting this week and painting.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Not that I know of from the factory. I have seen it done not a big fan of it. It’s your car do it if it pleases you


----------



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Not that I know of from the factory. I have seen it done not a big fan of it. It’s your car do it if it pleases you





RAMAIR70 said:


> Did any rally’s originally come color matched to vehicle? Plan on sandblasting this week and painting.


Thanks, I prefer the dark grey and silver also I’m new to these era cars so wasn’t sure !


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Body colored Rally IIs were on the late 70s Grand Prix LJ and Firebird Espirit IIRC.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Body colored Rally IIs were on the late 70s Grand Prix LJ and Firebird Espirit IIRC.


I know I have seen them painted in color as I recall looking at a nice light green set when younger. But, I believe as you point out, late 1970's. I have seen a 1977 Pontiac color brochure having body colored Rally II's on the Ventura and Lemans Safari wagon.

Here is the Ventura brochure with optional body color Rally II's.



https://www.xr793.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/1977-Pontiac-Ventura-CN.pdf


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes I remember a late 70s firebird with those.Not attractive to me


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

1977 Grandprix LJ (1984) Gold, Gold wheels


----------

